# Towing A Vehicle Behind A Motorhome



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm going, this weekend, if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise, to decide on a Class C motorhome. I've narrowed it down to ONE, through online searches/phone contact, etc., so it's pretty much a done deal.
I have questions, as my car can't be towed with a tow bar or dolly, but has to be on a trailer. I had thought I could use a tow bar, but the manual says not on my 08 Dodge Caliber SXT.
Do those of you who have motorhomes usually tow a car? If so, what kind of trailer do you recommend, etc.? Any advice?
I know I CAN rent a car, if needed, where I go, if I plan to go sight-seeing, etc. or to make a quick occasional trip to that blue box store, I could unhook from power, etc., and make a quick run. Plus, I'd probably be camping with friends, as well.
Any/all advice is welcome, as this is a new area to me.
Thanks in advance!
Darlene


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

So which model are you getting?

We sold our Outback for an older Class A and love it; however, the big disadvantage of a motorhome is not not having a ready vehicle to drive around in. Sometimes, parking that bohemoth is a PITA. Anyway, we haven't gotten around to setting up with a toad (...and probably won't).

Have a great time with your new RVing style!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think a trailer to carry the car would be a real pain. First I doubt a good one will be cheap and once at the campground you'll have to find a place to put it. At many of the campgrounds I've been to they have a 2 vehicle limit per campsite and the trailer would probably count as a vehicle.

I'd be willing to bet you could get a decent used car that would serve you well for just a bit more than you'd pay for a car trailer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've had our Winnebago a couple years now, only rented a car once. Nice Outbackers folks have allowed us to hitch a ride at Rallies. Other times we've driven separately since we also haul our ATVs.

I don't know anything about the Calibur, I'd suggest going to RV.net and asking on the Dinghy Towing forum.

Depending the reasoning you might also go to www.remcotowing.com as they make a lot of options for flat towing.

As for towing with a dolly, which almost all people will tell you not to, just get one with surge or electric brakes and know how it works. I did a lot of research before coming to the conclusion that as of yet we don't have enough need to setup our car(s) for flat towing.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Morgueman said:


> So which model are you getting?
> 
> We sold our Outback for an older Class A and love it; however, the big disadvantage of a motorhome is not not having a ready vehicle to drive around in. Sometimes, parking that bohemoth is a PITA. Anyway, we haven't gotten around to setting up with a toad (...and probably won't).
> 
> Have a great time with your new RVing style!


Hi.
Thanks for the reply. I'm looking at an 08 Fleetwood Jamboree Sport 31W, a Class C. I'm not sure I really want to do a tow vehicle, to be honest. I was wanting to get ideas, etc. I didn't realize that my Dodge Caliber SXT couldn't be towed with a towbar until I looked in the manual. I think we'll just use our bikes to scoot around in the CG, or, if camping with a group (which is usually the case), hitching a ride. I usually pack enough of everything for the entire trip, and don't usually need to make any extra trips. 
My cousin has a 99 Class A, without a slide, and he hates driving his, due to it's size. But, I figure if I TOWED a 31RQS, I should be able to drive a 31' motorhome.
I think I'll LOVE my new RVing style, as set-up/break-down got to be too much for me on the 31RQS.
Thanks again!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I think a trailer to carry the car would be a real pain. First I doubt a good one will be cheap and once at the campground you'll have to find a place to put it. At many of the campgrounds I've been to they have a 2 vehicle limit per campsite and the trailer would probably count as a vehicle.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet you could get a decent used car that would serve you well for just a bit more than you'd pay for a car trailer.


That IS an option, a little down the road, as son #2 just turned 15. I'm thinking, though, for now (especially with the initial expense), like I posted above, we'll just be barefooting it with bikes, etc.
Thanks for the idea!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> We've had our Winnebago a couple years now, only rented a car once. Nice Outbackers folks have allowed us to hitch a ride at Rallies. Other times we've driven separately since we also haul our ATVs.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Calibur, I'd suggest going to RV.net and asking on the Dinghy Towing forum.
> 
> ...


Once I did some research on the flat towing trailers, I REALLY don't think I'm going to invest that much, as the average for them seems to be around $2K+, not including wiring, etc.
Thanks for the info. I'll check out remco!
Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We tow my 03 Toyota Tundra 4x4 behind our rig using a driveshaft disconnect from Remco. Check to see if they have anything for your car.
http://www.remcotowing.com.
Or, I would just trade you Dodge on a car that is already approved for 4 down towing. Check the motorhome magazine dinghy chart for cars that are good to go.
I would not use a dolly, it would be a pain in the a$$.

Will


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Just get a scooter you can put on the bumper and pray it doesnt rain.?
Or buy a beater car that is towable.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I pulled a Jeep Cherokee around the mountains several times in a Winnebago 29 footer with a Remco coupler on the driveshaft. Worked great. I did my own wiring with diodes to the Jeep. Used the vehicle lights instead of those stick on ones. Also had a collapsible tow bar. I have also Dollied a Dodge Caravan behind the winny, and except for the Pain hooking up, no difference noticed in towing.

Just remember, you can not back up with tow vehicles unless you wanna drag the front tires sideways. (I have done that in a fix, but not often)

Get a tow vehicle with a manual tranny, then you do not have to worry about a Driveshaft rework.

PS: Do not do like my dad did once, god rest his soul, and leave the park brake on in the tow car. After a good samaritan chased him down, he only had to buy 2 tires, he had not quite got to the rims when they stopped him.









C


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Is your Caliber front wheel drive or all wheel drive? If its just front wheel drive I can't think of any reason you can't tow it on a dolly becuase the rear wheels do nothing. If its all wheel drive it will have to go on a trailer. We tow a Jeep Wrangler or Grand Cherokee with the transfer case in nuetral four wheels down with a tow bar with no problems at all. One thing to watch with the 31' Class C is the tow rating a lot of the 31' c's our close to the max on weight with a trailer and the Caliber I bet you will be over it. And like others said having a motorhome, toad ,and trailer on your site may be a problem.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Is your Caliber front wheel drive or all wheel drive? If its just front wheel drive I can't think of any reason you can't tow it on a dolly becuase the rear wheels do nothing. If its all wheel drive it will have to go on a trailer. We tow a Jeep Wrangler or Grand Cherokee with the transfer case in nuetral four wheels down with a tow bar with no problems at all. One thing to watch with the 31' Class C is the tow rating a lot of the 31' c's our close to the max on weight with a trailer and the Caliber I bet you will be over it. And like others said having a motorhome, toad ,and trailer on your site may be a problem.
> 
> John


My Caliber is front wheel drive. I couldn't understand why it couldn't be towed on a dolly, either, but the manual says not, that only manual transmission vehicles could be dollied/flat-towed. Also said it voided the warranty, and since I have a bumper-to-bumper lifetime warranty on the vehicle AND Dodge's are known for a history of transmission problems (this is not my first time at the rodeo.......Dodge Grand Caravan x3, Plymouth Reliant, Dodge Dynasty), I definitely don't want to void the warranty!
I've considered the scooter idea, as well.







Still thinking on that.
For right now, I guess I have to make sure I actually purchase the motorhome.







I alway put the cart before the horse, somehow, but I like to problem-solve before a problem arrives, if that makes sense.








Thanks for all the ideas!!
Darlene


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Just my 2cents but when we had a 36'diesel pusher and a tow vehicle we toed all 4 wheel down (gmc tracker). this is the only way to do it. we had a fold up tow bar that stayed on the motorhome took about 2 min. to unhook it was great. i couldn,t count all the times i had to unhook to get out of a small parking lot etc. i don,t know what we would have done with a dolly .


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I met someone at a campground and he said that Saturns were set up to be pulled 4 wheels down. Just remove a fuse after you hook up. He had an HHR that was the same way. (is that a Saturn or Chevy?)

If I had a class A then I think this is the way I would go but you need a manual trans at least or some auto transmition adaptor of some kind I have seen advertised so careful vehicle choice is needed. I don't know how you can get a list though. I guess you have to choose a vehicle and then ask the manufacturer about towing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My mom and dad had a manual tranny pt cruiser they towed behing there motorhome. Without the rear camera, they didnt even know it was back there.

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> We tow my 03 Toyota Tundra 4x4 behind our rig using a driveshaft disconnect from Remco. Check to see if they have anything for your car.
> http://www.remcotowing.com.
> Or, I would just trade you Dodge on a car that is already approved for 4 down towing. Check the motorhome magazine dinghy chart for cars that are good to go.
> I would not use a dolly, it would be a pain in the a$$.
> ...


Thanks for this info, Will, but they don't have anything available for my car.








Darlene


----------

